# South Bend 10 R



## dave (Nov 26, 2011)

How much should I be looking to pay for a south bend 10R
The lathe has basic tooling and it is in working condition according to the seller
Any advice would be appreciated thanks


----------



## Pacer (Nov 27, 2011)

Dave, 

I would think you havent received a response to your question because there really just ISN'T an answer, with the very limited description you gave. All sizes of the home shop SB's - 9 - 10 - 11. etc can sell from a couple hundred to thousands. 

Get some more information - the more the better - with pic if at all possible and a general location (area of the country can and does affect the prices) Does it have chucks - 3 jaw, 4 jaw, drill chuck? any collets/closer?, steady rest/follow rest?

I recently bought a 1944 10L for $500, and I really paid too much, it was in poor condition - it did come with a good bit of tooling. just none of it was any good. I've since spent over $2000 and a scary amount of time rebuilding it, with the result of a very nice SB that could - possibly - bring around $2500 now.


----------



## dave (Nov 28, 2011)

I really don't have all that much info without an hour drive
What I know is it's a 10 R has taper attachment, thread dial,8" 4 jaw chuck, lantern tool post and some tool holders
it's mounted to the cast iron base with the cast legs
and it's set up for 220 v single phase and I guess it was used in a jewelry shop most of it's life
I'm thinking of an up grade from my seneca falls ,parts are few and far between and
South bend's are all over the place
I live in Connecticut on the New York line  home of the over priced machine !


----------



## dave (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: South Bend 10 R $ ?*

This is the only picture so far (not a very good one )
Waiting for serial number


----------



## Pacer (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow! thats even dirtier than mine was... Mine was coated in warehouse dust and *rust*, that one looks like old oil, which is better than rust. It would be quite a job getting it clean -- and _naaasty_! I would certainly do the clean-up, that stuff can hide problems.

Its almost certainly 1940's vintage, possibly a "war board"  version - if made during the war period, 1940-45. You had to have special permission to buy a lathe for any thing other than war production. The cast iron stand gave way to the cabinet stands sometime after the war.

Do you know where the S/N is located? Picture the tail stock moved all the way to the right, underneath its stamped into the near bed way, very near the end of the bed. Do you have an asking price from the seller? If so, if we know it, can at least give a comment like "thats way overpriced" or "thats a steal, jump on it" etc

I did a post on my restoration here on H-M, it will give you an idea what can be lurking under that grime - its really a crap shoot, if this lathe truly has been in a jewelery shop all its life, it could very well just need a cleaning and 'tune-up'... heres a link to it. (My version didnt come with a chip tray)
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/content.php?180-Re-Show-us-your-South-Bend-Lathe

It alway ends up being "what are you willing to pay for it"


----------

